# Raw Honey: Study Finds This Sweetener May Help Lower Blood Sugar and Cholesterol Levels



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

By Heather Grey on December 1, 2022 — Fact checked by Jill Seladi-Schulman, Ph.D.

How Honey Can Help Lower Your Blood Sugar and Triglyceride Levels (healthline.com)


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

The top 4 causes of heart disease are; Sugar, Stress, Inflammation and Oxidation. 

We can control our intake of (processed) sugar by reading labels and replacing refined sugar with honey, keeping in mind that processed sugar is everywhere (use it for feeding the bees). 

We can control our stress levels using numerous well researched methods...to include keeping honeybees. 

Removing/reducing sugar and stress will also result in reducing inflammation and oxidation.

Saw a report just this morning stating that folks who consume most of their calories from 'crap food' also eventually exhibit declines in cognitive function. Surprise!!



"Good food aint cheap, cheap food aint good"


----------



## tschnuckel (1 mo ago)

Interesting!

Low Fat craze decades ago lead to putting 'taste' back into foods with sugars and salts. Not to mention subsidized beet farming.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I have diabetes so that article was very helpful thanks Greg


----------

